# Fruity bubblegum flavour



## HvNDhF (8/9/17)

Hi All

Hopefully one of you can help me out with a nice Bubblegum flavour?

Would be appreciated.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (9/9/17)

A flavour or recipe? Here is something you can watch to get inspired in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF (9/9/17)

Haha recipe. Thanks for the link sir hahaha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (9/9/17)

I don't vape bubblegums much, it's not a favourite profile for me. If you like the old Wicks bubblegum, there are three local manufacturers (Clyrolinx, ZA, Cloud Burst) who all do good Wicks flavours. For a more conventional Wrigley's or Beechies type of flavour, the Noted episode I linked will give you an exhaustive overview of the flavours available and how they compare.

For recipes, here is an ATF list of bubblegum recipes to get you started.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HvNDhF (9/9/17)

Thanks. Appreciate the help and links. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nabeel Osman (9/9/17)

Mix yourself 
Bubblegum cly 5%
Spearmint cly 3%
At 70/30 
Youll never go wrong

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nabeel Osman (9/9/17)

Sorry didnt see the fruity part... add some double kiwi at 4% and make spearmint 1% ... resuslts in a nice sweet kiwi spearmint chappies note. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF (9/9/17)

Thank you. Will get the flavours. Appreciate it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yagya (9/9/17)

this is also a nice fruity almost bubblegum

like vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HvNDhF (9/9/17)

And where can I get that @Yagya

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagya (10/9/17)

vapemob

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zandernwn (18/9/17)

So you have quite a few options for a fruity (Pink) bubblegum

*Cap Bubble gum* Fruity pink gum. it comes off quite dry with a slight banana note
*TFA Bubble gum* is also a pink gum, nicely balanced sweetness with a slight powdery mouthfeel
*INW Bubble gum:* great tasting pink bum but lacks texture and depth, although I think will make for a great bubble gum base that you can just colour in with complimentary flavors.
*MB Bubblegum;* great fruity bubblegum, non intrusive texture and nice and wet mouthfeel compared to others. while a great flavor I feel it doesnt hold up well against bold flavors, but perfect for watermelon, strawberry kind of gums.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (18/9/17)

^^ Best typo ever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (18/9/17)

RichJB said:


> ^^ Best typo ever.


ooops would want to taste that INW pink bum

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/9/17)

Hanging up my DIY gloves - I'll never get that image out of my head 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shaun2707 (18/9/17)

zandernwn said:


> So you have quite a few options for a fruity (Pink) bubblegum
> 
> *Cap Bubble gum* Fruity pink gum. it comes off quite dry with a slight banana note
> *TFA Bubble gum* is also a pink gum, nicely balanced sweetness with a slight powdery mouthfeel
> ...




 - That is so funny - hope it was auto-correct....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zandernwn (21/9/17)

Bahahah

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraNium (4/10/17)

Hey


HvNDhF said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hopefully one of you can help me out with a nice Bubblegum flavour?
> 
> ...





HvNDhF said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hopefully one of you can help me out with a nice Bubblegum flavour?
> 
> ...



Hey there !  

If, you are still looking for a great bubblegum recipe we, might have just the one for you  

Try 
: Bubblegum Clyrolinx @ 2%
: ClyroCool Clyrolinx @ 1 % If, you get the extra strong ClyroCool Only 0.5 % Feel free to remove if, you don't like the cool hint  
: Sweet Strawberry Capella @ 6% 
: Sucrose Sweetner Clyrolinx @ 0.5 % or, 1 % if, you like it sweet.  
: Kiwi Fruit Clyrolinx @ 3 %

Hope you read this, try out the recipe and enjoy! 
All can be bought at Clyrolinx, they are very helpful so, don't be shy to ask questions! 

Vaping regards
CraNium

Reactions: Like 1


----------

